# co2 recipe



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Kindly share with us, who is just starting with diy co2 system
your best recipe for your sugar/yeast mixture.

thanks

dp


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Depends on how you are planning on diffusing it. If your just running it through the filter intake or putting it through a ceramic air stone, chop stick or cigarette filter then I have used the following with good luck. 

2 cup sugar 
1/4 tsp baking soda 
1/8 tsp bakers yeast 

Mix in a 2L pop bottle and fill with warm dechlorinated water leaving about 1 1/2 - 2" of head space. Should run for about 3 weeks fairly consistently.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

what is the waiting time before it produce co2?
thanks

dp


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

It usually starts within an hour or two.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I use recipe from this article: DIY Yeast CO2. There is no soda in there.

It works great for me. It starts working in 3-4 hours if I use warm water to fill the bottle and in 8-10h if I use cold water.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

I was told the soda would help limit an early spike in the yeast reaction and make the mix last longer. I haven't tried it any other way so I'm not sure how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Rmwbrown said:


> I was told the soda would help limit an early spike in the yeast reaction and make the mix last longer. I haven't tried it any other way so I'm not sure how much of a difference it makes.


Co2 injection will lower PH in your aquarium. The main idea of adding soda to mixture is bringing up KH which will not allow pH drop significantly.

I support an opinion that changing water chemistry is not worth to do unless you are really need it.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

He means to add the soda to the yeast reactor. I believe it really helps. I use 1 tsp. soda to one cup sugar to 1 liter of water to 1/4 tsp. yeast. I use yeast from the wine store that is used to restart stuck fermentations. After 3 weeks I add more yeast and after 6 weeks I change bottles. I have a calendar marked with the bottle change dates and yeast addition dates. I follow that schedule religiously.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying that for me Wayne. Btw, nice looking tank on your site..


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for visiting. It's always a work in progress and changes frequently. I really should do an update as it looks quite different now.


----------



## sujeev87 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey Wayne, really nice site. I'm definitely going to go through that site before i set up my planted tank.


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

my recipe:

place regs, solenoid and bubble counter on co2 tank. inject co2 into reactor. enjoy 

lol sorry, couldnt resist


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

You forgot the CO2 controller.


----------

